# Yes I CAN Salmon in BC



## DUSpinner (18. September 2014)

Hi,

da ich in einem anderen Tröt in diesem Forum keine Resonanz auf meine Fragen zum Lachsangeln in British Columbia (Kanada) erhalten habe |uhoh: musste ich ein wenig experimentieren und flexibel meine geplante WOMO-Route verlassen um doch noch meinen lang ersehnten Lachswunsch zu erfüllen. 

Es sind drei Lachse geworden. Ein Süßwasserlachs (Kanadisch: Kokanee) von ca. 2,5 Pfd. sowie einen Silberlachs von ca. 60 cm - Maßband habe ich beim erfolgreichen Hechtfischen (8 Hechte in 2 Std.) im Talbot Lake (östl. von Jasper) verloren- und als krönenden Abschluss einen Lachs von ca.85 cm und geschätzten 20 Pfd. Den größten Fisch habe ich nach 5 minütigen Drill leider verloren.

LG


----------



## blablabla (19. September 2014)

*AW: Yes I CAN Salmon in BC*

Petri Heil...sehr schön!
irgendwann mach ich das auch mal...


----------



## cohosalmon (27. September 2014)

*AW: Yes I CAN Salmon in BC*

Das ist ja schade, dass ich Deine Anfragen verpasst hatte - ich haette Dir gerne geholfen oder Dich auch mal mitgenommen. War zu beschaeftigt im Sommer um viel im Forum zu stoebern. Naechste mal bitte ein bisschen frueher einstellen - dann kann ich auch passendes Material zusammenstellen. Habe viele Angelfuehrer fuer BC hier und kenne eine Menge Leute in der ganzen Provinz. Haste paar schoene Fotos fuer uns? Cheers!


----------



## DUSpinner (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Yes I CAN Salmon in BC*

Hallo,

Nachdem ich 3 Bilder hier in den Alben hochgeladen habe, wie gewünscht Bilder von meinen gefangenen Lachsen







http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6129&pictureid=57737

Kokanee (Binnenlachsart der nicht ins Meer wandert)






www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6129&pictureid=57737

Silberlachs ca. 5 Pfd.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6129&pictureid=57739

Ich bin noch am rätseln um welche Lachsart es sich hier handelt.

Mal schauen ob es mit dem Einstellen geklappt hat. Ansonsten muss ich es morgen noch mal probieren.

LG


----------



## cohosalmon (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Yes I CAN Salmon in BC*

DUSpinner, der letzte ist ein Chinook (Koenigslachs). Kannst Du immer an den Punkten auf der Schwanzflosse erkennen. Nur Chinooks und Pinks (Buckellachse) haben gepunktete Schwanzflossen aber die Punkte der Buckellachse sind gross und oval und ausserdem werden die Buckellachse nicht mehr als 10 Pfund und sehen im Fluss ganz ulkig aus - Maennchen mit einem Riesenbuckel. Allerdings ist Dein Chinook schon ganz schoen verfaerbt und zerzausst. Moechte mal vermuten, dass der nicht mehr so sportlich an der Rute war. Trotzdem, Petri Heil zu dem Fang. Irgendwie kann ich die ersten 2 Bilder nicht sehen... 

Ok, ich habe die Bilder in Deinem anderen Thread gefunden. Das ist ein toller Kokanee! Die werden nicht viel groesser!


----------



## DUSpinner (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Yes I CAN Salmon in BC*

Hallo Cohosalmon,

wenn man oben rechts des Albums klickt kann man auch den dritten Lachs sehen. Ja, der Drill des Königslaches war im Verhältnis zur Größe und Gewicht nicht so spektakulär. Die Fluchten an meiner relativ leichten Spinnrute waren max. 10 meter weit. Gesprungen, wie die anderen beiden Lachse ist er auch nicht. Lediglich aufgrund seines Gewichtes war es doch nicht ganz so einfach, auch in Anbetracht der ungewöhnliche Tiefe (ca. 4 m) in diesem Teilabschnitt des North Thomson River ihn zum Landgang zu überreden. Der Drill erinnerte mich eher an eine große Barbe, die immer wie am "am Grund" festgenagelt zu sein schien. Auch hatte ich Probleme diesen Fisch in meinem Kescher, der wohl für diese Größe nicht ausgelegt war, zu bekommen.
Da war der ca. 5minütige Drill eines unbekannten Fisches im reißenden Clearwater River, bei dem der Fisch mir fast die Angel aus den Händen gerissen hatte und immer wieder meterweise 20 Geflecht an der 100 gr. Spinnrute abgezogen hatte, schon geiler. Aber leider konnte ich ihn nicht sehen bzw. landen.

Wohnst Du in Kanada?

LG


----------



## cohosalmon (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Yes I CAN Salmon in BC*

Ja, ich wohne in Victoria auf Vancouver Island. Wenn Du wieder mal in der Naehe sein solltest, melde Dich mal - vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Bootstour auf Lachs, Heilbutt oder gar Forelle.


----------

